# Finding Gov Primary School in Sydney



## Surferosa (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

We are relocating from Oslo, Norway to Sydney in Feb/mar 2012.

We have decided to stay in the Areas Bronte, Coogee, Randwick, Maroubra. We have 2 boys that will start Kindergarten or Y1. 

I have checked the schools but want know more about the reputations. I prefer a smaller school if possible. 

The Catchment area will probably affect our Area of living

This is the schools that I have on my list now:juggle:
Bronte Public School
Randwick Public School
Clovelly Public School
Maroubra Junction Public School
Rainbow Street Public School
South Coogee Public School
Coogee Public School
Waverly Primary school

Did I miss any essential Option? 

Can anybody advice me, by telling me about your experience or what you heard around and about? 

Appreciate you help:welcome:


----------



## Surferosa (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
We moved from the UK to Sydney 18 months ago and live in the South Eastern Suburbs so know a few of these schools. I would say that all of them have good reputations. I personally know South Coogee very well although my children don't go there because we're out of area, it would have been one of my first choices. I know many parents in the area who love it and the male Principal gets great feedback.
I also know people with children at Maroubra Junction and they are very happy with the school.
South Coogee and Maroubra Junction are big schools. I think Maroubra Junction has 3+ Kindergarten classes.
Maroubra Bay is another option but it has a mixed reputation - a rather negative history but much more positive in recent years. It is a small school in a great community so I wouldn't discount it. I have friends with children in K and Y1 at the moment and they're happy.
I have a friend with a son starting at Rainbow Street School in 2012 and they've already been for an orientation and she was very happy. I drive past the school frequently and think it has a good feel.
As you say, it will depend where you end up living as most of the schools in these family friendly areas have to be very strict about their catchment areas.
When we first arrived we wanted to live in Coogee or South Coogee but couldn't find a decent property so we moved further south.
I don't think you've missed any other options apart from possibly Malabar if you want more property for your money, or a faith-based school. Our children go to Catholic school (although we're not Catholic) as this was our preferred option, walking distance from where we live.
I thoroughly recommend Sydney's Eastern \ South-Eastern Suburbs!
Good luck with your plans.


----------



## GustoMaximus (Oct 15, 2008)

Surferosa said:


> Anyone?


HI - I'm doing a similar move shortly. Do you find any removalists that have reasonable reputation and price?


----------

